# Record a Qlab live presentation?



## SHCP (Apr 7, 2016)

I am using Qlab with a TripleHead2go, and we are only using the "Middle" projector for a certain presentation. The videographer has asked for a recording of the Qlab feed to sync with his video. There is no monitor per se, just the projector and to boot, it's only the middle section of the stretched TH2G output.
Any ideas how to achieve this?
Tim


----------



## Drew Schmidt (Apr 8, 2016)

Add a syphon output to your video surface. Then use Syphon Recorder to record the feed.
http://syphon.v002.info/recorder/

Even if you didn't need have an extra monitor, this would still allow you to record the output of Qlab (and ignore any corner pinning etc).

If you need audio with the video, that can be a little trickier. Syphon recorder needs an audio input of some sort. I'll often use Soundflower as a digital patch source (similar to syphon).


----------



## SHCP (Apr 8, 2016)

This is exactly what I needed. Many thanks!


----------

